
COVID Near You - jt2190
https://covidnearyou.org/
======
jt2190
> How will my data be used?

> Public health officials will be free to view the anonymized data on our site
> the same way you can (in fact, they are exactly the user we want looking at
> this data!)

> What is COVID Near You?

> COVID Near You is a website that allows the public to quickly and easily
> report COVID-19 symptoms or testing activity. Using participant-submitted
> reports, COVID Near You maps this information to provide local and national
> views of the illness.

> COVID Near You is a sister tool of Flu Near You, created by Ending Pandemics
> and Boston Children's Hospital and maintained by the HealthMap, Boston
> Children’s Hospital team.

[https://covidnearyou.org/#!/faq](https://covidnearyou.org/#!/faq)

